# So, how are we all?



## RK-Summers (May 20, 2013)

I have writer's block, so I'm procrastinating here instead of writing 

How are we all doing tonight? I don't post that often, I hardly ever come here unless I'm really, REALLY stuck. I guess this is one of those times ^-^


----------



## adampjr (May 20, 2013)

I for one, am doing fantastic. 

I just found out Steam released Age of Empires II in HD. That takes me back about a decade. So I'm on top of the world right now.


----------



## tlbodine (May 20, 2013)

I am slowly baking in my ridiculously hot house, but otherwise I'm OK.  I'm supposed to be working on a batch of articles for a client, but I keep distracting myself with FontSquirrel.  Cover design is so much more interesting than press release writing......


----------



## RK-Summers (May 21, 2013)

Oooh, I used to play Age of Empires religiously. I was never very good at keeping my temples from being destroyed, for some reason...
I love designing covers, I'd spend hours searching for the perfect pictures


----------



## Rhizanthella (May 21, 2013)

Getting inspiration to write after hiding from tornado in my neighbors basement. However, none of my story has a tornado in it so my inspriation will have to be redirected.


----------



## RK-Summers (May 21, 2013)

Oh my :-/ Stay safe!


----------



## Rhizanthella (May 21, 2013)

We're fine here, but I'm watching the coverage of the F4/F5 tornado that attacked Oklahoma now. Symapthy for all those people there while we prepare for another set of storms over the weekend. I have all my books downstairs so my babies will be safe! Haha!


----------



## Guru Coyote (May 21, 2013)

Me... I'm fretting around with a story outline... coming close for it to gel. But it's a sad story... grief and anger, deep emotions. It takes time to get into that mood, and it's already past 11 pm where I am. So either... I start with the tears now and battle it through til I drop... or I lay it off for another day.


----------



## Rhizanthella (May 21, 2013)

Guru Coyote said:


> Me... I'm fretting around with a story outline... coming close for it to gel. But it's a sad story... grief and anger, deep emotions. It takes time to get into that mood, and it's already past 11 pm where I am. So either... I start with the tears now and battle it through til I drop... or I lay it off for another day.



I would say, go watch a sad movie or something, but I suppose it is too late to do that. Listen to a song that would describe a scene, character, or situation?


----------



## Guru Coyote (May 21, 2013)

Rhizanthella said:


> I would say, go watch a sad movie or something, but I suppose it is too late to do that. Listen to a song that would describe a scene, character, or situation?



Good advice... I have the core ideas for each scene... what I want to transport in each. What I need now is the mood. And not in an abstract way, either. I need to get into that mood my MC would be in.

This really is one of those situations where the only way to get started is to Get Started. Tell the story, beginning with the first word.

I'm still resiting the mood though. I, as a person, am not prone to going deep into emotions. This story requires just that 

Struggle is part of any creative process. So I struggle.


----------



## RK-Summers (May 21, 2013)

I'm having the opposite dilemma. Two of my characters are having a warm, loving, intimate chapter, and while they do admittedly love each other, neither of them are the lovey-dovey type. Especially the woman, she's something of an ice-queen.

But no, apparently her lover has taken it upon himself to defrost her...


----------



## Guru Coyote (May 21, 2013)

Ok, opening scene is down. Hopefully I established the "why should I care" plus built some mystery.


----------

